# St Louis Wedding Photographer???



## bradracino (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey all,

 I need good recommendations for a St Louis wedding photographer with packages around 5,000 and under.  A friend is getting married and I don't know that area at all, but i know the best critics are other photographers, so any help is greatly appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## JKnobelock (Feb 13, 2009)

Step Into The Dark Photography

I dont know too many in the area, this is one of my buddies, his site has everything from past weddings and pricing. He does some pretty good work.


----------



## MikeBcos (Feb 13, 2009)

I've used Tracy Lee of 683 Photography for portraits, she does some stunning work: The Blog of Tracy Lee, Wedding Photographer :: 683 photography


----------



## modlife (Feb 14, 2009)

The first link - to "Step into the Dark" is pretty bad. I wouldn't let him shoot my wedding for free. 

Tracy Lee - that portfolio is much, much nicer. Looks like you'd get a $3000 job for $3000. 

I travel a lot for shoots and would gladly come to STL. My first wedding ceremony will be in April, but I'm more than confident in my abilities and have years of experience shooting commercial products and architecture. I have just started a new site and put up a couple client galleries from Feb. You can read my  new photography blog and give some feedback. I only charge $1000/day +airfare for 2 from Atlanta, 1 hotel room, and food for 2 photographers. This package also includes a $200 print credit per day and I will gladly provide references.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Feb 14, 2009)

bradracino, I'll put in a plug for our studio.  We'd even come in below your friend's budget.  We're very up front about our pricing.  Our prices are on our website.  Plus you can see samples, etc.  Our website is www.LarissaPhotography.com , or you can follow the link to our weddings page directly from my signature.  Hope to hear from your friend soon.


----------

